# Best wiper blades.



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

After the recent ice storm, the OEM blades on the new Dodge (1200 miles on it), bit the dust. Of course now they will not even clean 70% of the washer fluid off. Real heavy duty Dodge huh?

Either way on another truck I purchased the "best" that Walmart had to offer, and they are just pure crap.

So what do others use, suggest, recommend?


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I used to work for NAPA and thay started to sell Innovision. I put these on my truck last year and thay still work great. But thay cost about [email protected]


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I just use the winter blades from AutoZone. Blades seem to only be good for about a year. Running over ice will crap them up pretty quick. You could try heating them up and fitting them to the windshield, but that probably won't work.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I purchased a set of winter blades for my truck about 3 months ago.Haven't had any snow here yet and they are already crapped out.



RCGM
Brad


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Bosch. Hands down. I've tried almost everything, a friend recommended Bosch so I bought a pair, just took them off after four years, they worked awesome and only recently started getting streaky from being worn. I couldn't find them so I bought Michelin this time around, thinking they're a big name brand and must know a little about rubber, but they suck as bad as their tires (another story) and they weren't cheap. So after a month I already want them gone, had to call my friend up yesterday to find out who carries Bosch around here. He said Autozone has them.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Has anyone tried those expensive ones called 'Reflex' at Canadian Tire? No linkages/springs to freeze or sieze up. Really expensive, though, wonder if they are worth it?


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

Detroitdan;354042 said:


> Bosch. Hands down. I've tried almost everything, a friend recommended Bosch so I bought a pair, just took them off after four years, they worked awesome and only recently started getting streaky from being worn. I couldn't find them so I bought Michelin this time around, thinking they're a big name brand and must know a little about rubber, but they suck as bad as their tires (another story) and they weren't cheap. So after a month I already want them gone, had to call my friend up yesterday to find out who carries Bosch around here. He said Autozone has them.


Have you tried the Bosch Icon? I put a set on my '01 VW Golf and love them. I just put a set on my '01 Chevy but have not used them much to make good judgement. They are very $$$ mid $20's per one. Your right on... Bosch has high quality rubber.

I used the Napa Innovisions last year. They worked better in the wiper suspension design but the rubber doesn't last long before streaking.

BTW, Napa can get Bosch blades, most stores don't stock them.

Derek


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I pay $40 a pair for PIAA sillicone blades. Each blade includes a silicone wipe that you use on the windshield and then run the blades dry for 5 minutes. This works the silicone onto your windshield and repels the rain incredibly well. You find yourself using the wipers only once in a blue moon. They're also excellent in snow and ice. Worth every penny, IMO.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

I am now a proud owner of a new Bosch blade. Notice only one, Autozone only had one left, so I will wait until a new one comes in. 

I bought the hi-end Michelins last year for a truck. Pure crap as far as I am concerned.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

You only need one.
Who cares if the passenger can see, they would probably just get scared anyway.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Anco blades have always served me well.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Used Anco blades last year. Bought a set new during a snow storm and they didn't even last the storm called my buddy at auto zone and he said bring them back and he swaped them out for some bosch one so far so good.


----------



## G&S in Md (Sep 7, 2005)

*winter vs regular blades*

The problem w/ the winter blades is they sit on the autoparts store and whse shelf to long and dry out. If anyone uses Trico winterblades, or Anco winterblades, try to make sure the date code on the case is not too old. If its more then 18 months, then lube the rubber w/ spray silcone. I have been using the Trico same as Napa for appriox 5years now, NEVER a problem , but like anything else keep'em clean.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have used the Anco's for 20 years and never had a problem. You have to realize that the weather is going to be different every storm. They are not going to preform great each time you use them. None of them will ! Clean the windshield when you first take off and they will last longer.Use RainEx to keep the stuff from sticking from the start of the event.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I just go to autozone and grab the winter blades, they seem to work great..But keep in mind, those who use them, they are the worst blade ever if you leave them on during the summer. The rubber cover just catches the wind doing anything more than 40 mph and will just pull off the window. thats why after winter i return to normal blades..


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

REAPER;354214 said:


> Anco blades have always served me well.


Anco blades have never served me well.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't think there is a good wiper blade company out there.
I bought my father a set off the tv back in the 1984, they had 5 edges and came with a lifetime warranty. he still use them to this day! I think the company went under many years ago. I found some with the same shape, but there trash.

What I do is buy the cheap anco ones, and wipe the edge off them with a napkin every time I wash my cars and trucks. They seem to last about a year max.....

If I don't wipe them about a good month or two, before the stop working


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

The Bosh blades with no springs linkages or anything work the best the only bad part is the cost $30 per blade. But they will last multiple years.


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

BNC SERVICES;354328 said:


> I just go to autozone and grab the winter blades, they seem to work great..But keep in mind, those who use them, they are the worst blade ever if you leave them on during the summer. The rubber cover just catches the wind doing anything more than 40 mph and will just pull off the window. thats why after winter i return to normal blades..


I always use Anco winter blades year round. They last for years. For me they dont start to lift till about 70 mph on the freeway, but thats about as fast as Ill ever go anyway.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

anyone heard of the heated blades or heated windshield fluid ??


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

I also run Anco winter blades year round. The rubber blade is thicker than any other blade I've seen so far. All other blades I've tried last less than a year. I usually change them every two years, but I can't find them any more. No one carries them around here any more. WalMart only sells regular Anco blades. The ones on my Bronco lasted four years and I finally replaced them, not because they stopped cleaning well, but because the rubber was starting to dry rot. I was forced to replace them with NAPA winter blades and I'm back to replacing them every six months.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

derekbroerse;354048 said:


> Has anyone tried those expensive ones called 'Reflex' at Canadian Tire? No linkages/springs to freeze or sieze up. Really expensive, though, wonder if they are worth it?


I put a set on just a couple of weeks ago. Been pretty happy with them so far. Not excited happy, just pretty happy. They clean pretty good. Still had them freeze up but would have to say they are the best ones I used so far. I thought they were pretty expensive too but then I thought, so what does it cost me to drive into something I can't see because my wipers are crap? So I bought 2


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Eyesell;355202 said:


> anyone heard of the heated blades or heated windshield fluid ??


I just bought a fluid heater today on a good sale. Going to put it in one of my old trucks to see how it works.

The lease is up on my own pickup in April, heated wipers are one of the first things on the list for the new one.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

*Reflex*

These blades work decent for all around purposes. Good in the snow sleet and summer rains. They only have a year lifespan, for the rubber separated from the blade this fall. At the price of the blade you can buy a winter set and summer set for your vehicle.

On non plow trucks they seem to last a little longer, been 15months on my wife's truck. Now starting to chatter when they are dry.

To me they are just over priced. Now they offer them with a additive in the wiper blade!! 
To spend or not to spend? Next winter season they will have a new gimik.

DAFF


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, you have got to try these things now and then - just in case it is actually all that it is cracked up to be


----------



## partsman (Jan 22, 2007)

RYDER;354000 said:


> I used to work for NAPA and thay started to sell Innovision. I put these on my truck last year and thay still work great. But thay cost about [email protected]


I still do, and the NAPA blades are the best I have used.



Detroitdan;354364 said:


> Anco blades have never served me well.


 me either



Eyesell;355202 said:


> anyone heard of the heated blades or heated windshield fluid ??


http://www.windshieldwiperheaters.com <---- Yes

Mods, if the link is a no no, please remove it. thanks

prsport


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Has anyone ever tried one of these before ??

Thanks


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Eyesell;357535 said:


> Has anyone ever tried one of these before ??
> 
> Thanks


One of what?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Had the most consistent luck...*

I've had the most consistent luck with Anco's...I think I've tried about 80% of them and keep going back to the Anco's.

Question about Rain X, Anyone else have a haze after the wiper wipes the windshield (Drives me nuts)????
I've gotten so I wont even put it on where the wiper sweeps anymore...I still use it on side windows,mirrors,lights etc....


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Yeah, the Rain-X leaves a bit of a haze and it IS annoying, but only lasts a few seconds. I just try not to use my wipers unless I need to with the Rain-X. More fun to watch the rain running off by itself...  But thats a little harder with snow...


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

derekbroerse;357551 said:


> One of what?


The heated windsheild wiper fluid system in the above link


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Anco winter blades then i switch to there all season for fall spring summer


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Oshkosh;357557 said:


> I've had the most consistent luck with Anco's...I think I've tried about 80% of them and keep going back to the Anco's.
> 
> Question about Rain X, Anyone else have a haze after the wiper wipes the windshield (Drives me nuts)????
> I've gotten so I wont even put it on where the wiper sweeps anymore...I still use it on side windows,mirrors,lights etc....


Same here. I went all out on the new Bosch blades and did the RainX as well. Getting the haze after the wipes. I never had this problem before with RainX. I not if it is too much or too little RainX that is causing it.


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes, same here with Rain-X fluid. The haze never really went away. I tried it once and hated it so much I pumped it all out of the tank and put blue stuff back in.


----------



## zippy3497 (Dec 29, 2006)

Wiper Blades.... 1 of my biggest pet pieves..... They all suck !!!! :realmad: 

Nobody makes a good rubber wiper blade ( IMO )

In the summer they bake in the sun & dry out and fold to one side

In the winter they freeze & fold to one side

One thing I did learn....you have to wipe the blade edge off with an alcohol wipe about once a week to keep them clean. As they sit and do nothing they gather dirt and stuff and the sun bakes the rubber it drys out....but DONT use Armoral or similar lubes...it just makes them even worse.....Kinda like putting tire shine on you steering wheel


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't remember the brand name, but Walmart carries the triple edge silicon blade that "Paul Harvey" advertises. 

We broke down and bought a set for our personal car last spring.. Performance was excellent. 

Have them on everything I drive now. 

$9 bucks each.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I noticed rain-X has a haze after a wipe on my Chevy Malibu. But not the 3 Fords. You would think they are all the same type glass and there would not be a difference.
Rain-X no doubt helps to keep the glass areas clear of rain and slush.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Walmart sells the new Michellin all season blades. They are $14 each. i got a set and i am sold. For the winter i used to use the Anco winter blades but these beat them big time. I've tried preety much everything Walmart/napa/auto zone sells and these new Michellin blades beat them all.

http://www.michelinmedia.com/pressSingle/value=MCH2006120156015/kw=/kw2=

http://www.pylonhq.com/

http://www.valeoservice.com/data/master/webfile/8086884214368B6FAB98CD.pdf

Read all about them. Target sells them as well.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I use regular Anco blades all year. They usually last me two years. I dont waste my time buying special winter blades. I have had no prob with them either


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I tried the Bosch blades and they where good but as with all regular blades in the winter you get snow build up. I've used the ones with metal and plastic. It doesn't matter they all get snow build up. The Anco winter blades where all i used. I'd put a set on and leave them on till next fall. But now things have changed.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The winter Anco's seem to work the best. I buy a set every fall for all my vehicles. Your going to have some freeze ups, it's unavoidable. When it's really cold any moistures going to cause them to freeze up at a flex point. I have got them for as little as $5 for 18 inch ones at Walmart.


----------

